# Most beautiful art songs



## Ephemerid (Nov 30, 2007)

What do you consider the most beautiful art songs ever written? Post lyrics as well if you can...

My two top nominations (in this order):

*Silent Noon *(Ralph Vaughn Williams) - I sang this back in my music school days & fell in love with this song-- a perfect melding of Rosetti's beautiful poem with music. Brings tears to my eyes every time, especially at the line "Oh clasp to our hearts, for deathless dower..."

*Nacht und Traume *(Franz Schubert) - I sang this one many times before as well, though I just didn't have the lungs for it. When sung at a proper s l o w tempo, it is gorgeous...

~ josh


----------



## LFcatface (Nov 21, 2007)

Dear Foth,

My personal favorite is "Morgen" by R. Strauss

LFcatface


----------

